
Show HN: GraphQL (Hasura) Hosted BaaS - kim0
https://demo.gqlengine.com
======
kim0
This is a side project I built. I'm a pro devops person and was looking to
build a side project, so a hosting service comes naturally to me. I hit the
need for this while learning flutter, and wanting to dodge writing a custom
backend!

I'm very interested to understand:

* Would you consider using this?

* What can I do to make this perfect for your needs ?

(You can currently launch an unlimited number of temp envs, please do not
abuse :)

------
tango12
Yay! Love it :)

1\. Would love a way to configure environment variables

2\. Once I click on create, maybe a browser-side polling so that I can just
click on the link when it's ready?

~~~
kim0
Thanks! Ofc JS polling makes a lot of sense (JS n00b here).

Can you clarify which env vars are you looking to customize?

~~~
tango12
Stuff like jwt-config or auth-webhook. Anything from here I guess:
[https://docs.hasura.io/1.0/graphql/manual/deployment/graphql...](https://docs.hasura.io/1.0/graphql/manual/deployment/graphql-
engine-flags/reference.html)

------
kevinsimper
Running this on Google Cloud Run with Postgres will be a pretty good idea.

It is super difficult to earn money from freemium developer tools.

